# The A&E Duck Boycott



## Lumpy 1

Pissed off Christians and such just may have had enough of the liberal hypocrisy and second class freedom of speech status, who knows

---------------------

WEST MONROE, La. (CBS Houston)  Hundreds of thousands of people support boycotting A&E following the suspension of Duck Dynasty star Phil Robertson.

As of Thursday afternoon, over 570,000 thousand people have liked the Boycott A&E Until Phil Robertson Is Put Back On Duck Dynasty Facebook page.

This page is to show support for the freedom of speech of Americans. Unless Phil is reinstated to the show, we refuse to watch the A&E Channel! the page states.

The page exploded when it was launched Wednesday, breaking over 200,000 likes in less than six hours. The administrator was even banned from Facebook for 12 hours because the page was generating 4,500 likes in one hour.



Hundreds Of Thousands Support Boycotting A&E Following ?Duck Dynasty? Star?s Suspension « CBS Houston


----------



## WinterBorn

Do you know how cheap a reality show is to produce?


----------



## TemplarKormac

A&E fucked up here. Don't care who you are, a person should be allowed to express himself off camera without being suspended for it. Sorry.


----------



## Lumpy 1

WinterBorn said:


> Do you know how cheap a reality show is to produce?



Do you have any idea of the profit margin from marketing and such.

btw are you purposefully missing the point and being an ass?


----------



## G.T.

When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.


----------



## Katzndogz

Some of the sponsors are threatening A&E too.    

The network is shitting themselves right about now.


----------



## Chuckt

WinterBorn said:


> Do you know how cheap a reality show is to produce?



If you have a budget, nothing is cheap.


----------



## Pennywise

G.T. said:


> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.



WALKING DEAD is AMC, and yeah A&E will give rat's ass once they realize the boycott from the right is ten or a hundred fold the fags bitching on the left.


----------



## Misty

G.T. said:


> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.



Walking Dead is not doing so well in the ratings. You can only see so many zombies get stabbed in the head.


----------



## novasteve

Why don't libs make a reality show about gay bath houses or aids clinics? Show their darlings off


----------



## Chuckt

WinterBorn said:


> Do you know how cheap a reality show is to produce?



We had a worker from a channel come here to buy something for a t.v. show.  He asked me if I ever watched the show and I pleaded my ignorance and he wanted to know why.  I just don't have time for a lot of television.

 Apparently they have a budget and they didn't spend a lot or weren't allowed to spend a lot on a prop from our company.


----------



## G.T.

Pennywise said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WALKING DEAD is AMC, and yeah A&E will give rat's ass once they realize the boycott from the right is ten or a hundred fold the fags bitching on the left.
Click to expand...


good catch, broski!~


----------



## Lumpy 1

G.T. said:


> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.





So we can mark you down as inadvertently boycotting...


----------



## G.T.

Misty said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead is not doing so well in the ratings. You can only see so many zombies get stabbed in the head.
Click to expand...


You sure about that?

You surely sure?


----------



## Pennywise

Katzndogz said:


> Some of the sponsors are threatening A&E too.
> 
> The network is shitting themselves right about now.



People are fucking fed up. Nothing the guy said in that interview could even be remotely construed as hateful or bigoted.

The Faggot Lobby jumped the shark this time. They've been emboldened through many years now of getting their way.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Katzndogz said:


> Some of the sponsors are threatening A&E too.
> 
> The network is shitting themselves right about now.




Maybe the show will go to Fox..they believe in "non-hypocritical" and "balanced" freedom of speech....


----------



## JimH52

I will side with his expression of his Biblical faith.  A&E missed the boat.....


----------



## Stephanie

Ran across this just now

The Duck Dynasty stuff you see in the stores is an A&E merchandising entitey.
 If you want to get Duck Commander or Buck Commander items direct from the Robertson&#8217;s
 you&#8217;ll have to go to their website. I&#8217;m not sure if any of their stuff is sold in stores
 outside of West Monroe La. The Robinson&#8217;s may get a cut of the sales but I don&#8217;t know
 their arrangement.

Duck Commander:

Duck Commander

Buck Commander:

Buck Commander


----------



## Delta4Embassy

TemplarKormac said:


> A&E fucked up here. Don't care who you are, a person should be allowed to express himself off camera without being suspended for it. Sorry.



Too right. I didn't even realize it was off-camera. I thought it was on an episode of the show.


----------



## Katzndogz

There's been some talk of Leno going to Fox.  The station not the news channel.  Although Jay Leno would do wonderously good an an interviewer on FNC.


----------



## Katzndogz

Stephanie said:


> Ran across this just now
> 
> The Duck Dynasty stuff you see in the stores is an A&E merchandising entitey.
> If you want to get Duck Commander or Buck Commander items direct from the Robertsons
> youll have to go to their website. Im not sure if any of their stuff is sold in stores
> outside of West Monroe La. The Robinsons may get a cut of the sales but I dont know
> their arrangement.
> 
> Duck Commander:
> 
> Duck Commander
> 
> Buck Commander:
> 
> Buck Commander



Duck Commander is sold all over the world.


----------



## Moonglow

The Duck Dynasty stars were boycotted by Christians because of their wine trademark also.
So you not only have gays, remarried people, blacks  mad at Phil, you also have the Christians.


----------



## Pennywise

Chuckt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how cheap a reality show is to produce?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a worker from a channel come here to buy something for a t.v. show.  He asked me if I ever watched the show and I pleaded my ignorance and he wanted to know why.  I just don't have time for a lot of television.
> 
> Apparently they have a budget and they didn't spend a lot or weren't allowed to spend a lot on a prop from our company.
Click to expand...


Here's the deal, these shows, like all shows actually even the fully produced stuff (non 'reality') is run by an executive producer, who basically owns the show. It's how a guy like Bill Kurits became profoundly wealthy with all the crime shows he did for A&E back when the network ran stuff like COLD CASE FILES. Anyway, all producers are thieves, with the most prolific usually as the most scummy. They budget nothing, then reap all the cash in the end. I had a chance to do some work for a show and the pay was ZERO. I mean nothing. The douchebag salesman producer tired to sell me "the experience" and "exposure" as payment enough and shouldn't I feel lucky.

The entertainment industry are the real robber barons, but Wal-Mart is the whipping boy. Amazing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Dixie Chicks got boycotted and that was the fans' right to do so.

Same with Phil.

We will still watch, of course.


----------



## Moonglow

&#8220;We are extremely disappointed to have read Phil Robertson&#8217;s comments in GQ, which are based on his own personal beliefs and are not reflected in the series Duck Dynasty,&#8221; the network said in a statement Wednesday. &#8220;His personal views in no way reflect those of A+E Networks, who have always been strong supporters and champions of the LGBT community. The network has placed Phil under hiatus from filming indefinitely.&#8221;
?Duck Dynasty? star suspended for anti-gay remarks | FOX2now.com


----------



## Stephanie

Pennywise said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the sponsors are threatening A&E too.
> 
> The network is shitting themselves right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are fucking fed up. Nothing the guy said in that interview could even be remotely construed as hateful or bigoted.
> 
> The Faggot Lobby jumped the shark this time. They've been emboldened through many years now of getting their way.
Click to expand...


Exactly, and the media is fanning this flame with their ridiculous titles like
'Duck Dynasty' Under Fire Following *Star's Incendiary Anti-Gay Remarks* | Yahoo TV - Yahoo TV


----------



## Moonglow

Pennywise said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how cheap a reality show is to produce?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a worker from a channel come here to buy something for a t.v. show.  He asked me if I ever watched the show and I pleaded my ignorance and he wanted to know why.  I just don't have time for a lot of television.
> 
> Apparently they have a budget and they didn't spend a lot or weren't allowed to spend a lot on a prop from our company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the deal, these shows, like all shows actually even the fully produced stuff (non 'reality') is run by an executive producer, who basically owns the show. It's how a guy like Bill Kurits became profoundly wealthy with all the crime shows he did for A&E back when the network ran stuff like COLD CASE FILES. Anyway, all producers are thieves, with the most prolific usually as the most scummy. They budget nothing, then reap all the cash in the end. I had a chance to do some work for a show and the pay was ZERO. I mean nothing. The douchebag salesman producer tired to sell me "the experience" and "exposure" as payment enough and shouldn't I feel lucky.
> 
> The entertainment industry are the real robber barons, but Wal-Mart is the whipping boy. Amazing.
Click to expand...


I too quite the entertainment industry because of the low or no pay.


----------



## Pennywise

Moonglow said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a worker from a channel come here to buy something for a t.v. show.  He asked me if I ever watched the show and I pleaded my ignorance and he wanted to know why.  I just don't have time for a lot of television.
> 
> Apparently they have a budget and they didn't spend a lot or weren't allowed to spend a lot on a prop from our company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal, these shows, like all shows actually even the fully produced stuff (non 'reality') is run by an executive producer, who basically owns the show. It's how a guy like Bill Kurits became profoundly wealthy with all the crime shows he did for A&E back when the network ran stuff like COLD CASE FILES. Anyway, all producers are thieves, with the most prolific usually as the most scummy. They budget nothing, then reap all the cash in the end. I had a chance to do some work for a show and the pay was ZERO. I mean nothing. The douchebag salesman producer tired to sell me "the experience" and "exposure" as payment enough and shouldn't I feel lucky.
> 
> The entertainment industry are the real robber barons, but Wal-Mart is the whipping boy. Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I too quite the entertainment industry because of the low or no pay.
Click to expand...


They know there are thousands of hungry creators who will take that job for nothing. Honestly I don't get it. If I ever got to that position I would pay a fair wage to good people.


----------



## Stephanie

Katzndogz said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran across this just now
> 
> The Duck Dynasty stuff you see in the stores is an A&E merchandising entitey.
> If you want to get Duck Commander or Buck Commander items direct from the Robertsons
> youll have to go to their website. Im not sure if any of their stuff is sold in stores
> outside of West Monroe La. The Robinsons may get a cut of the sales but I dont know
> their arrangement.
> 
> Duck Commander:
> 
> Duck Commander
> 
> Buck Commander:
> 
> Buck Commander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck Commander is sold all over the world.
Click to expand...


This comment I posted is from another site I was on and was with this article from CNN

"Duck Dynasty" isn't just a smash-hit TV show, it's a merchandising powerhouse.

It's too soon to tell if retailers will pull the clan's products from their shelves after Phil Robertson made homophobic comments in an interview with GQ magazine. However the A&E network did suspend the reality show star. 


all of it here
Duck Dynasty is a retail powerhouse - Dec. 19, 2013


----------



## Moonglow

Chuckt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how cheap a reality show is to produce?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a budget, nothing is cheap.
Click to expand...


yeah, it's not like in college when we did it for free.


----------



## Moonglow

If they are such great Christians, why do they not support more charities?


----------



## Katzndogz

Do you have proof they don't?


----------



## Stephanie

a lot of links with this at site

SNIP:




DUCK STORM: Over Half a Million Sign A&E Boycott After Duck Dynasty Star Is Fired

Posted by Jim Hoft on Thursday, December 19, 2013, 10:38 AM
Duck Storm&#8212;
512,000 (So far) Sign A&E Boycott Facebook Page After Duck Dynasty Star Is Fired
duck boycott
 From the boycott page: This page is to show support for the freedom of speech of Americans.
 Unless Phil is reinstated to the show, we refuse to watch the A&E Channel!

Drudge has the latest:

ALL of it here
DUCK STORM: Over Half a Million Sign A&E Boycott After Duck Dynasty Star Is Fired | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Moonglow

Katzndogz said:


> Do you have proof they don't?



more than I have proof they do. They were bumped from an autograph benefit for charities by the Christian coalition because of their wine trademark marketing.


----------



## Gracie

I have always ALWAYS been pro gay rights. It was awful, knowing partners had no say when the other partner was ill and in the hospital...or worse, died...and the family of the person refused what they lived when together, etc. Now? Like my mistrust of Hillary, I am also getting fed up with the INTOLERANCE of SOME gays in screetching about their offended noses when someone speaks out that they do NOT condone their lifestyle. Do I CONDONE it myself? No. But love is love and who am I to judge? Do they deserve some kind of protection for each other as partners just as husband and wives do? A resounding YES. Do they have a right to cause such angst and hate if someone speaks against their lifestyle? NO.

Enough already. 

Now, if someone thinks I am a homophobe, then fine. That is your opinion and you are entitled to speak that opinion. Just as I have a right to speak mine. It's called TOLERANCE. Some need to look that up in the dictionary a few times and mull it over until it finally slams home in some empty heads.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Moonglow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have proof they don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more than I have proof they do. They were bumped from an autograph benefit for charities by the Christian coalition because of their wine trademark marketing.
Click to expand...

That Christian coalition did not hurt them financially and the Robertson's do a lot for their community. That's where their money should stay.


----------



## manifold

I can understand the network taking this sort of action when someone says something offensive, but jesus h. christ if what he said was offensive to you then you're one seriously thin-skinned faggot... no offense.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Moonglow said:


> The Duck Dynasty stars were boycotted by Christians because of their wine trademark also.
> So you not only have gays, remarried people, blacks  mad at Phil, you also have the Christians.



No need to link your meanderings, I like the comedy..


----------



## PredFan

G.T. said:


> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.



Walking Dead is on AMC, not A&E.


----------



## G.T.

manifold said:


> I can understand the network taking this sort of action when someone says something offensive, but jesus h. christ if what he said was offensive to you then you're one seriously thin-skinned faggot... no offense.



yea they didn't bother to scrutinize what he said they prolly went straight to listening to what the whiners were all saying about it


----------



## G.T.

PredFan said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead is on AMC, not A&E.
Click to expand...


yea we caught that many posts ago chief thanks though im sure ill get a few more before I car enough to edit it out


----------



## PredFan

I agree that it was a dumb move on the networks part and I hope they get their asses handed to them over it.

But, nobody's free speech was violated. Lets be clear on that.


----------



## Lumpy 1

G.T. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead is on AMC, not A&E.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea we caught that many posts ago chief thanks though im sure ill get a few more before I car enough to edit it out
Click to expand...


I almost feel sorry for you...almost..


----------



## G.T.

Lumpy 1 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead is on AMC, not A&E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea we caught that many posts ago chief thanks though im sure ill get a few more before I car enough to edit it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I almost feel sorry for you...almost..
Click to expand...


----------



## hunarcy

Lumpy 1 said:


> Pissed off Christians and such just may have had enough of the liberal hypocrisy and second class freedom of speech status, who knows



It should extend beyond A&E.

Copy of an e-mail I sent to CNN:

>'Duck Dynasty' Drama: Battle Lines Drawn Over Phil Robertson Suspension | Yahoo TV - Yahoo TV

Between Piers Morgan's views on the 2nd Amendment and his hateful comments about the P. Robertson, I am DONE with your network.  Since it has become vogue to wage "war" when speech is heard that people don't approve of, I have decided that I will watch tonight, so I can ensure I've gotten a comprehensive list of your sponsors, and then will be informing them that I won't buy their products as long as they advertise on your network and will send such notifications out once a week until Morgan is no longer a part of your programming.  <


----------



## Againsheila

Misty said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead is not doing so well in the ratings. You can only see so many zombies get stabbed in the head.
Click to expand...


It's not about the zombies, it's about the soap opera.


----------



## Againsheila

Pennywise said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the sponsors are threatening A&E too.
> 
> The network is shitting themselves right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are fucking fed up. Nothing the guy said in that interview could even be remotely construed as hateful or bigoted.
> 
> The Faggot Lobby jumped the shark this time. They've been emboldened through many years now of getting their way.
Click to expand...


They took his words out of context to provide controversy.  He's getting too popular.  Can't have that with an White American Male Christian.


----------



## BullKurtz

It's time for a come to Jesus moment with these shrieking queers.....no place better then this one.....ever heard the expression "fuck a duck"?  Well, A&E took it seriously....OOPS!  WRONG DUCK. With the Facebook "boycott A&E" nearing 600K likes, the hand has been dealt....and the Dynasty is holding the "straight" flush...heh heh.  They can walk, they can cost the network a fortune by blowing lines requiring dozens of do-overs, they can all say the same thing Phil said and force A&E to fire them all.  That would breach the merchandising contract and the Ducks could waddle off to another network.   A&E vs. Phil...who you think is gonna blink?


----------



## Flopper

If some wants to portray themselves as a bigot then why not; remember "All in the Family".


----------



## IlarMeilyr

A&E could have "distanced" themselves from ol' Phil's comments by putting up a disclaimer:

"A&E is not responsible for the opinions expressed by the stars of Duck Dynasty [or the stars of any other shows we air for that matter].  When they express their opinions in some other venue, they speak for themselves, not for us.  In fact, "we" disagree with Phil.  But Phil has a right to say what he believes.  So, we hope none of you will be offended by the fact that the management and producers of A&E's Duck Dynasty are not taking any actions with regard to Phil's expressions of his own beliefs.  We may disagree with Phil, but it would be wrong to impose our beliefs on him or anybody else."


----------



## Samson

Flopper said:


> If some wants to portray themselves as a bigot then why not; remember "All in the Family".



Parody.


----------



## BullKurtz

IlarMeilyr said:


> A&E could have "distanced" themselves from ol' Phil's comments by putting up a disclaimer:
> 
> "A&E is not responsible for the opinions expressed by the stars of Duck Dynasty [or the stars of any other shows we air for that matter].  When they express their opinions in some other venue, they speak for themselves, not for us.  In fact, "we" disagree with Phil.  But Phil has a right to say what he believes.  So, we hope none of you will be offended by the fact that the management and producers of A&E's Duck Dynasty are not taking any actions with regard to Phil's expressions of his own beliefs.  We may disagree with Phil, but it would be wrong to impose our beliefs on him or anybody else."



Well said.  A&E was terrified of the queers setting the MSM on them and their advertisers.  This is how communists have always operated...Alinsky 101....screech louder and longer at the majority and the majority will tire of it and give an inch....take another inch, then a foot, then a yard and so on.  Free speech requires the right to be heard.  Phil didn't say what he said out of malice or spite.  He's a Christian and we Christians have to stand with him and stop bending the rules because we're tired of being annoyed.


----------



## Gracie

> With the Facebook "boycott A&E" nearing 600K likes, the hand has been dealt....and the Dynasty is holding the "straight" flush...heh heh. They can walk, they can cost the network a fortune by blowing lines requiring dozens of do-overs, they can all say the same thing Phil said and force A&E to fire them all. That would breach the merchandising contract and the Ducks could waddle off to another network. A&E vs. Phil...*who you think is gonna blink?*



Certainly not Phil.


----------



## Misty

Pennywise said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WALKING DEAD is AMC, and yeah A&E will give rat's ass once they realize the boycott from the right is ten or a hundred fold the fags bitching on the left.
Click to expand...


Heehee pennywise. I love Tim curry in that Stephen king classic. 

But fags are cigarettes. :/ and we don't smoke fags in America. They do that in England.


----------



## bodecea

This was all a plot by Obama to draw the Right's attention away from Obamacare.


----------



## mudwhistle

Misty said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WALKING DEAD is AMC, and yeah A&E will give rat's ass once they realize the boycott from the right is ten or a hundred fold the fags bitching on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heehee pennywise. I love Tim curry in that Stephen king classic.
> 
> But fags are cigarettes. :/ and we don't smoke fags in America. They do that in England.
Click to expand...


I wish your hooters would quit looking at my eyes.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> This was all a plot by Obama to draw the Right's attention away from Obamacare.



that must be it.


----------



## AquaAthena

TemplarKormac said:


> A&E fucked up here. Don't care who you are, a person should be allowed to express himself off camera without being suspended for it. Sorry.




I agree and the operative words, allowed to _express himself off camera_ is still a First Amendment right.  Maybe they will move to a _smarter run _channel.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was all a plot by Obama to draw the Right's attention away from Obamacare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that must be it.
Click to expand...


Well, someone had to say it.


----------



## Lumpy 1

mudwhistle said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> WALKING DEAD is AMC, and yeah A&E will give rat's ass once they realize the boycott from the right is ten or a hundred fold the fags bitching on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee pennywise. I love Tim curry in that Stephen king classic.
> 
> But fags are cigarettes. :/ and we don't smoke fags in America. They do that in England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish your hooters would quit looking at my eyes.
Click to expand...


It's hypnotic...My face feels beckoned...


----------



## Pennywise

Lumpy 1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee pennywise. I love Tim curry in that Stephen king classic.
> 
> But fags are cigarettes. :/ and we don't smoke fags in America. They do that in England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish your hooters would quit looking at my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hypnotic...My face feels beckoned...
Click to expand...


I must concur with the expressed consensus. Those babies put the Joy in Joy Jugs. I suddenly have the hankering for a big glass of milk.


----------



## PredFan

It will be interesting to see if they do boycott once the series starts up anew very soon..

I'm betting they won't.


----------



## Big Black Dog

You can't say that being queer is wrong any more.  It isn't allowed.  PC police will come and haul you away.


----------



## PredFan

Stephanie said:


> a lot of links with this at site
> 
> SNIP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUCK STORM: Over Half a Million Sign A&E Boycott After Duck Dynasty Star Is Fired
> 
> Posted by Jim Hoft on Thursday, December 19, 2013, 10:38 AM
> Duck Storm
> 512,000 (So far) Sign A&E Boycott Facebook Page After Duck Dynasty Star Is Fired
> duck boycott
> From the boycott page: This page is to show support for the freedom of speech of Americans.
> Unless Phil is reinstated to the show, we refuse to watch the A&E Channel!
> 
> Drudge has the latest:
> 
> ALL of it here
> DUCK STORM: Over Half a Million Sign A&E Boycott After Duck Dynasty Star Is Fired | The Gateway Pundit



Signing a petition is one thing, actually boycotting a show you like is another. I hope they have the conviction to do it but I'm skeptical. I would boycott myself but I never watched it to begin with so......


----------



## Flopper

Gracie said:


> With the Facebook "boycott A&E" nearing 600K likes, the hand has been dealt....and the Dynasty is holding the "straight" flush...heh heh. They can walk, they can cost the network a fortune by blowing lines requiring dozens of do-overs, they can all say the same thing Phil said and force A&E to fire them all. That would breach the merchandising contract and the Ducks could waddle off to another network. A&E vs. Phil...*who you think is gonna blink?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not Phil.
Click to expand...

It appears A&E viewers are step above the average tv viewer in income and education which is probably is a leftover from the days when they actually tried to bring quality programming to television.   This may explain some of the viewer reaction to the comments.

60.2% own their own home
They have a median household income of $80,197
29.7% have 4+ years college


----------



## JimH52

I have bought DD duck calls for gifts and I go to their web site.  Buying from a store pads the A&E pockets.  I applaud Phil for his courage in saying what he said.

Would I have said it exactly like he did?  No, probably not.  But it his right to express his religious is comment about blacks being happy in his youth can hardly be construed as racist.  He has a black grandson that he obviously loves dearly.


----------



## manifold

Big Black Dog said:


> You can't say that being queer is wrong any more.  It isn't allowed.  PC police will come and haul you away.



He didn't even say it was wrong.

Unless there is more to it, all I heard him say is he doesn't understand how any man can prefer another man's ass to a woman's vagina. Which is pretty much how every straight man on the planet feels.


----------



## PixieStix

I don't watch Duck Dynasty, not my thing. 

But I am very curious to know, if anyone has seen the questions posed to Mr Robertson by the GQ interviewer?


----------



## JimH52

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> It's time for a come to Jesus moment with these shrieking queers.....no place better then this one.....ever heard the expression "fuck a duck"?  Well, A&E took it seriously....OOPS!  WRONG DUCK. With the Facebook "boycott A&E" nearing 600K likes, the hand has been dealt....and the Dynasty is holding the "straight" flush...heh heh.  They can walk, they can cost the network a fortune by blowing lines requiring dozens of do-overs, they can all say the same thing Phil said and force A&E to fire them all.  That would breach the merchandising contract and the Ducks could waddle off to another network.   A&E vs. Phil...who you think is gonna blink?



The Robertson family will hold to their religious convictions.  They are not in this game to get rich.  They were wealthy even before DD.  A&E's convictions are simple....*M O N E Y*.

Their decision to cut Phil out will be their loss.  I expect the entire family will walk away if Phil is not reinstated.  And even if he is, the Robertson family is holding the high cards right now.  They may say enough is enough and let A&E swing in the wind.


----------



## PixieStix

Big Black Dog said:


> You can't say that being queer is wrong any more.  It isn't allowed.  PC police will come and haul you away.



Well, that is just gay


----------



## PixieStix

A&E is so dumb, that they turned down Breaking Bad.


----------



## Lumpy 1

PixieStix said:


> A&E is so dumb, that they turned down Breaking Bad.



I've been finally watching that, I'm up to the part where it ends with 1/2 a face ..


----------



## PixieStix

Lumpy 1 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> A&E is so dumb, that they turned down Breaking Bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been finally watching that, I'm up to the part where it ends with 1/2 a face ..
Click to expand...


It was the greatest show ever!


----------



## Gracie

PredFan said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of links with this at site
> 
> SNIP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUCK STORM: Over Half a Million Sign A&E Boycott After Duck Dynasty Star Is Fired
> 
> Posted by Jim Hoft on Thursday, December 19, 2013, 10:38 AM
> Duck Storm
> 512,000 (So far) Sign A&E Boycott Facebook Page After Duck Dynasty Star Is Fired
> duck boycott
> From the boycott page: This page is to show support for the freedom of speech of Americans.
> Unless Phil is reinstated to the show, we refuse to watch the A&E Channel!
> 
> Drudge has the latest:
> 
> ALL of it here
> DUCK STORM: Over Half a Million Sign A&E Boycott After Duck Dynasty Star Is Fired | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signing a petition is one thing, actually boycotting a show you like is another. I hope they have the conviction to do it but I'm skeptical. I would boycott myself but I never watched it to begin with so......
Click to expand...


I haven't turned to A&E since this began. For ANY show. And I won't. I hope there are millions like me.


----------



## Harry Dresden

G.T. said:


> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.



yea and when Longmire returns a few months after that....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Misty said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead is not doing so well in the ratings. You can only see so many zombies get stabbed in the head.
Click to expand...


i dont think so Misty....last season they were grabbing around 12-13 million viewers a show....thats pretty good....and thats up from the previous season...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Lumpy 1 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the sponsors are threatening A&E too.
> 
> The network is shitting themselves right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the show will go to Fox..they believe in "non-hypocritical" and "balanced" freedom of speech....
Click to expand...


yea and they also cancel good shows without giving them a chance or good support...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Moonglow said:


> The Duck Dynasty stars were boycotted by Christians because of their wine trademark also.
> So you not only have gays, remarried people, blacks  mad at Phil, you also have the Christians.



why?.....priest drink wine....


----------



## Avatar4321

i think the boycott is a bit misguided. If we are going to boycott something because of this piss poor decision on their part, we should be boycotting everything on A&E but Duck Dynasty.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Avatar4321 said:


> i think the boycott is a bit misguided. If we are going to boycott something because of this piss poor decision on their part, we should be boycotting everything on A&E but Duck Dynasty.



Like the song says ..

"You can't please everyone so you got to please yourself"


----------



## 007

Big Black Dog said:


> You can't say that being queer is wrong any more.  It isn't allowed.  PC police will come and haul you away.



Guess we'll have to go all the way back to when they had it right then and say it's a mental illness.


----------



## Flopper

Harry Dresden said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Walking Dead returns in February A & E wouldn't give a rat's ass about any boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea and when Longmire returns a few months after that....
Click to expand...

Longmire is the only thing I watch on A&E.  The reality stuff isn't to my liking.  It's obviously why the networks like it but to me it's pretty boring.


----------



## PixieStix

I watch nothing on A&E. They are pretentious and over rated. Now they are toast


----------



## Harry Dresden

PixieStix said:


> I watch nothing on A&E. They are pretentious and over rated. Now they are toast



only thing i see is Longmire....


----------



## Lumpy 1

I just switch channels around until I find something I like. Occasionally, I drop by MSNBC to see what this months talking points are going to be for liberals at the USMB.


----------



## Sunshine

TemplarKormac said:


> A&E fucked up here. Don't care who you are, a person should be allowed to express himself off camera without being suspended for it. Sorry.



Unless he is dogging his employer, and he wasn't doing that.  I hope A&E bites the proverbial dust.  Give AWE channel a try.  They have not allowed anyone to beat them into submission, so they still say Merry Christmas!~  And they have some darn good shows.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sunshine said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> A&E fucked up here. Don't care who you are, a person should be allowed to express himself off camera without being suspended for it. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he is dogging his employer, and he wasn't doing that.  I hope A&E bites the proverbial dust.  Give AWE channel a try.  They have not allowed anyone to beat them into submission, so they still say Merry Christmas!~  And they have some darn good shows.
Click to expand...


Once a broadcast channel goes officially liberal, they doom themselves to failure unless their suck-holing the American taxpayer for support.


----------



## TwistedSuze13

I don't know how much others are paid an episode, but I read that The Robertsons were paid $200,000. per episode.
Maybe in Hollywood that isn't considered expensive......But I wouldn't call it a drop in the bucket.

The Robertsons don't Need this series, being independantly wealthy already.
 But, A&E would lose a Huge Cash Cow.

A&E is run by amateurs.

From article link below:

A rookie mistake. Thats how one TV industry veteran whos put in time dealing with rogue reality stars described A&Es handling of its Duck Dynasty nightmare.
Our panel of industry execs is still scratching their heads in re why the A&E let Phil Robertson, a guy whose religious beliefs were well known to the network, within 100 yards of a GQ interview.
Who the hell let them talk to GQ in the first place? one veteran wondered. This is their biggest show. Are they going to get a bigger audience by talking to some snarky reporter from GQ? Where is the upside? There is none. Zero.

Chimed in another: GQ is not a Duck Dynasty-friendly place, and [A&E] knew they had talent that talks and goes off the reservation. What the fuck you gonna get from GQ? Its not going to get you a new audience. Then they left him alone with the reporter. (A&E had a rep on site, but the reporter nonetheless managed to squeeze in some alone time with Phil, during which he cut loose, according to media reports).

Robertson, on the other hand, is guilty only of consistent behavior. He has not flinched. Hes very consistent in his opinion. He has gone off [A&Es] script, but hes perfectly on-script for him, said one TV exec. There was some sincerity to the show  unless it was all bullshit. Turns out, it wasnt.

'Duck Dynasty' Debacle Has TV Industry Abuzz As A&E Charts New Territory - Deadline.com


----------



## tinydancer

Lumpy 1 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think the boycott is a bit misguided. If we are going to boycott something because of this piss poor decision on their part, we should be boycotting everything on A&E but Duck Dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the song says ..
> 
> "You can't please everyone so you got to please yourself"
Click to expand...


You can't always get what you want, but if you try some time......................

You get what you need.

Hit it and don't look back.


----------



## tinydancer

TwistedSuze13 said:


> I don't know how much others are paid an episode, but I read that The Robertsons were paid $200,000. per episode.
> Maybe in Hollywood that isn't considered expensive......But I wouldn't call it a drop in the bucket.
> 
> The Robertsons don't Need this series, being independantly wealthy already.
> But, A&E would lose a Huge Cash Cow.
> 
> A&E is run by amateurs.
> 
> From article link below:
> 
> A rookie mistake. Thats how one TV industry veteran whos put in time dealing with rogue reality stars described A&Es handling of its Duck Dynasty nightmare.
> Our panel of industry execs is still scratching their heads in re why the A&E let Phil Robertson, a guy whose religious beliefs were well known to the network, within 100 yards of a GQ interview.
> Who the hell let them talk to GQ in the first place? one veteran wondered. This is their biggest show. Are they going to get a bigger audience by talking to some snarky reporter from GQ? Where is the upside? There is none. Zero.
> 
> Chimed in another: GQ is not a Duck Dynasty-friendly place, and [A&E] knew they had talent that talks and goes off the reservation. What the fuck you gonna get from GQ? Its not going to get you a new audience. Then they left him alone with the reporter. (A&E had a rep on site, but the reporter nonetheless managed to squeeze in some alone time with Phil, during which he cut loose, according to media reports).
> 
> Robertson, on the other hand, is guilty only of consistent behavior. He has not flinched. Hes very consistent in his opinion. He has gone off [A&Es] script, but hes perfectly on-script for him, said one TV exec. There was some sincerity to the show  unless it was all bullshit. Turns out, it wasnt.
> 
> 'Duck Dynasty' Debacle Has TV Industry Abuzz As A&E Charts New Territory - Deadline.com





Thank you. 
.


----------



## Pogo

"Boycott" ain't gonna work.  That's just a Twit wank.

A TV broadcast is available to everybody and viewership is unaccountable.  That, along with the truism that there's no such thing as bad publicity, means that both A&E and the Robertsons are in for a windfall.  Those who claim they're gonna boycott largely won't (talk is cheap) and those who weren't watching before are now exhorted to check out what all the kerfuffle is about.  End result: the show's ratings will spike even higher.  Mark my words.

Just as the opposite of love is not hate but indifference, the only thing that would put a dent in the show's ratings would be no one talking about it, and that's hardly what's happening.

"There is only thing worse than being talked about and that is _not_ being talked about" -- Oscar Wilde


----------



## Pogo

JimH52 said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time for a come to Jesus moment with these shrieking queers.....no place better then this one.....ever heard the expression "fuck a duck"?  Well, A&E took it seriously....OOPS!  WRONG DUCK. With the Facebook "boycott A&E" nearing 600K likes, the hand has been dealt....and the Dynasty is holding the "straight" flush...heh heh.  They can walk, they can cost the network a fortune by blowing lines requiring dozens of do-overs, they can all say the same thing Phil said and force A&E to fire them all.  That would breach the merchandising contract and the Ducks could waddle off to another network.   A&E vs. Phil...who you think is gonna blink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Robertson family will hold to their religious convictions.  They are not in this game to get rich.  They were wealthy even before DD.  A&E's convictions are simple....*M O N E Y*.
> 
> Their decision to cut Phil out will be their loss.  I expect the entire family will walk away if Phil is not reinstated.  And even if he is, the Robertson family is holding the high cards right now.  They may say enough is enough and let A&E swing in the wind.
Click to expand...


You're right that it's all about money -- always was.  But the rest of the clan doesn't have the option to walk.  Contracts don't just go away when they're inconvenient.


----------



## boedicca

To me this isn't so much of a Christian issue as it is one of people who'd prefer to be left alone by the PajamaBoys.


----------



## Lumpy 1

boedicca said:


> To me this isn't so much of a Christian issue as it is one of people who'd prefer to be left alone by the PajamaBoys.



Yes indeed, boxer and brief rights...


----------



## boedicca

Ahem...or Commando.


----------



## Pogo

boedicca said:


> Ahem...or Commando.





Well, Boxing Day was yesterday, however briefly --


----------



## Lumpy 1

boedicca said:


> Ahem...or Commando.



You ever wake up with your arm asleep (times 10)...just sayin.....


----------

